

Parsing Expression Grammars: A Recognition-Based Syntactic Foundation - qhoxie
http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/~baford/packrat/popl04/

======
demallien
Ahhh, now this would have been useful 2 weeks ago when I was creating a parser
using Treetop (a Ruby implementation of a PEG generator)...

